# Cinderella: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von Amazon



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Cinderella: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von Amazon* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cinderella: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von Amazon*


----------



## nitg (9. August 2021)

Schade, dachte schon Dwayne Johnson spielt Cindarella


----------



## Torsley (9. August 2021)

wäre das nicht "die rolle" für taylor swift gewesen? zumindest würde mir ihr gesicht einfallen wenn ich an cinderella denke. gut schauspielerisch müsste man dann erst gucken.


----------



## crash0verwr1te (9. August 2021)

Alle Highlights waren im Trailer, somit den Film quasi gesehen.


----------

